# Ticks Everywhere in home :(



## danSammy (Jul 20, 2016)

Feels like theres different problems waiting everyday . Really tired of ticks now.
I have a 1 year and few months old gsd and a 50 days old rott pup , rott pup was sick and just getting better ...and theres alot of ticks in my home now , feel like they came with the rott pup. 
Thes ticks im dealing with looks like small spiders mostly brown or dark reddish color maybe they are called brown tick. 
First i noticed they were on both of my dogs i physically removed every tick i could ,still removing them everyday .
Vet gave a spray for sam (my gsd) but nothing for pup coz hes small and still havent recovered . 
But ticks are in my home i found some on my bed , sis bed too, some walking on floor , We have two floors and they are on both of them. 
Dont know where they hide and come from but after every nite they jumps on my dogs and i catch them on their skin every morning ..
How can i completely get rid of them ?? Just tell me the best methods .
Im thinking of calling the pest control to spray all of my house if nothing works.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

how did they get in your house?!

I would call pest control. What diseases do ticks carry in India?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well most likely ... my first suggestion is not very practical?? Move to the high desert, "apparently" fleas and ticks like to have some humidity??? 

But assuming that won't work ... there is this:
Using Diatomaceous Earth for Natural Flea and Tick Control - Pet360 Pet Parenting Simplified

Most likely you'll still to spray to get them under control, but Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth, should keep them under control or ... it maybe all you need??


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In India, I would suggest looking locally to see if neem oil is available...I think it's produced there.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd hear about that ... forgot?? So I looked again and found:

How to Use Natural Neem Oil for Flea and Tick Control on Dogs - NaturalNews.com

Seems like a very good option for getting the things of the dog "now?" I view the FGDE, as a good solution for whole house and bedding. I know it works on the dogs but I have no idea how long it takes to kill them??? ANd I did hear the FGDE, when sued directly on the dog is subject to creating "Dry Skin" issues. 

Been many years since I have had, ticks on my dog ... repulsive little creatures! Rivaled only by Spiders in there degree of creepiness!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rose geranium essential oils are great for repelling as is lemongrass and lavender (although the ticks we've had its been rose geranium oil the best).. Oregano oil makes them crispy critters, but don't use on animals, the other oils you can...


----------



## WilliamDennison (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this remedy for tick control.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

In India do you have any of the topical or oral flea and tick treatments available? Advantix II, Frontline, Nexguard, Bravecto? You might ask you vet about these. I think with a home invasion, you have to stop the cycle on the dogs who are the most likely to bring them in from outside.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

if your house is infested - you need to get it treated....you can treat the dogs but there is an endless supply of ticks to take the place of the ones that die....

Get the animals out of the house - bathe them with something that will kill the ticks, and have the house treated while neither you or the dogs are in the house....

Otherwise this will just go on and on and on


Good luck


Lee


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

You and the dogs could just move out of the house until all the ticks die. LOL


----------

